# Hello to Everyone from the Cats in Maine



## Christine64 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi folks,
I have been reading your site from some time and finally after a near deadly visit to the vet I thought I would become a member. I live in a house with more cats than people. I have learned when I go to adopt a cat to stop bring the men from the family with me. Currently we own 6 cats. It should of only of been 4 but as I said mentioned I don't bring the men anymore. 
We have our old man Rusty, Rusty is 14 and a tabbie we got in PA about 5 years ago (he has been my little sick boy), then there is Buddy who is 9 and he was adopted in PA also about 7 years ago. Feeling I wanted a little girl I went to the shelter here in Maine and picked out Elizabeth (now 4 yrs old), about 2 years ago, she still needed to be fixed so I could not get her for a week, well I took DH with me and we came home with Elizabeth and Deloris also 4 yrs old. So that makes 4. This past year we got custody of my DH youngest son and he wanted his own cat. Like there wasn't one he could of pick from here, NO.. So off we go to the shelter again. He finds this nice sweet kitty 2 year old, named Sinbowi (now named Ziggy), well Ziggy had a friend that he had grown up with named Simba (now names Zeus), so here we are with 6 cats. 
As everyone know each cat has thier own personallity. Rusty being the old one just doesn't care what anyone thinks, it is all about him these days and he is loving it. Buddy it that cubby child that loves being chubby and has no desire to run crazy about the house or watch his waist. Elizabeth is my witch cat, black with just two spots of white and she is the queen of this house and she put on her high heels and will walk right over the top of everyone, except Rusty. Deloris (Dee Dee) is part Maine **** and Lynx, she is not over friendly but when she wants attention she demands it. Now onto the sweet kitty my son picked out, oh what an actor he was at the shelter. We got him home and he is the demon child. There is no controlling this cat, he is part Blue and Siamese. He never shuts up, plays all night long and thinks he should have a seat at the dinner table next to everyone else. MY DH discribes him as the 6 pack with out the rubber ring thing to hold it all together. Our last baby, Zeus, he is a doll. He is full Maine ****, just as lovable as you can get and is now issue except he wants to sleep on my side of the bed which leaves very little room for me since he is over a 1.5' tall is about 18 lbs. Not a small bed partner.. 

Oh forgot, right now I am cat sitting for my in-laws so I have two Russian Bleu's named Foxy, (25lbs) and Pip (16lbs) also taking up space. Thank goodness I have over 3,500 sq feet of home because not one of them go outside. 

We all look forward to getting to know all of you better and sharing our good time and bad. Everyone Take Care,

Christine, Rusty, Buddy, Elizabeth, Deloris, Ziggy and Zeus.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! You've got a house-full like me! ...and Hubby has brought home more than half of our kitties! :wink:


----------



## Christine64 (Jan 25, 2008)

And they say it is us that has a problem since we have all the cats..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! You make my house seem calm! 

Welcome - can't wait to hear more and see pictures. (hint, hint)



Marie, staff to:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Christine! It's nice that your family loves cats too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! pets and purrs to your fur gang


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

